# Oh noes, not Belua too... (what is my type?)



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

Okay so... I've settled on INFP for a long time and maybe that is exactly what I am or maybe it isn't. The only thing I feel content with is the xNxx,though maybe even that is off. 
I've gone over all the cognitive functions and their orders and that didn't help at all.

I wouldn't mind some outside perspective 

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
Every part? The inconsistencies leave me pretty confused. I don't expect to fit into any stereotypical box, but it would be nice to have an idea of where I stand, theoretical or not... 
I suppose I am ambiverted and maybe that is what baffles me. Granted, I understand people are multifaceted.

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
I yearn for experience, knowledge, understanding, growth. I want to connect with people, with life. I want to understand myself and others and make them feel understood. Pleasure, pain, good, bad, I want it all. I never want to remain stagnant. I don't want to miss a damn thing and I do not want to settle for mediocrity. I want to discover answers to the mysteries in life, even if they are ones within my own subconscious. We are given one shot at life, at least that we know of, I don't wanna half-ass it.

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
In retrospect, the moments where I've felt the best about myself and my life were when I was doing something I felt was meaningful and sincere. Even through some of my darkest times, if I was being true to my core, I felt right about things. Most of my life I have spent covering my tracks and hiding so much of myself, afraid of being revealed. Those moments when I didn't feel I _had _to hide, I felt alive and free, strong and confident to pursue anything.

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*
Ignorance/lack of knowledge, misunderstanding, poor communication skills, not meeting my standards, incompetence, lack of experience. etc.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
Decision-making is a pain in the ass for me. There are too many possibilities and I think about every possibility and the possibilities connected to those and then on. Even if I know for certain what I WANT to do, I spend a while pondering over the scenarios. I do ask people for their opinions, I hear them out, consider where they are coming from, but hardly ever do what they think have a say in my final choice. I do weigh out the pros and cons, but how I finally reach a decision is inconsistent. Sometimes I go with what I believe is most reasonable and other times I go with what feels right in that moment. I think the biggest influence on my decisions would be how I think it would affect me in the long term. (Those are bigger decisions, though, smaller ones I don't put too much thought in _all_ the time )

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*
Projects... I'm assuming this is referring to more group-oriented projects. I like to try to make things run as smoothly, quickly and efficiently as possible. I know trial and error is important, but if I feel whoever is in charge isn't meeting the needs, I will step in and offer my viewpoint. I can be a little controlling at first, but I have good intentions, it isn't control for the sake of control, I just have observed what looks like what would work the best and am ready to put it into action. If someone has a better idea, I hear them out too. I don't expect praise when it is pulled off, but the acknowledgment that I know what I'm doing is rewarding. 

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?*
I won't get into the specifics of it because it is a bit personal, but I felt carefree, no limits, no restraints, completely in the moment. I was with someone who was always on the same page as me and we'd bounce ideas off of each other and go with it, no matter what it was. I didn't have to worry about my suggestions being judged or ignored. New experiences, no holding back. It was brilliant. It was beautiful.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*
Ahhh I use quite a mixture when it comes to learning something. I am a visual and hands-on learner the most, though. I need to be shown how something is done and told probably 3495870493785 times then I need to do it myself and then ask how it is done again. It is a repetitious cycle because I wanna make sure I GET IT RIGHT. I ask a lot of questions and if I feel I still don't understand, I research the hell out of it.
*
9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
I run on chaos. I try to be organized, but it just winds up being organized chaos. It doesn't last, sadly.

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
Both. I like new ideas, but I want to understand the concept as best as I can from as many angles. I'll take in all sorts of considerations but always come to my own conclusion based off of my own thoughts and observations.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
Uhh, mostly the latter. I don't like people feeling left out, but at the same time, I find being honest and real is the best way for me to go about things. How else am I supposed to grow if I'm going with the flow all the time? Sometimes you have to destroy the confines of a group to show what else is out there... If no one else gets anything out of it, at least my conscience will be at bay. Betrayal of the self is unforgivable. 

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
Ha... as a child, my mom would always say "THINK BEFORE YOU SPEAK, THINK BEFORE YOU ACT!" I think over the years, I have become more cautious about what I say and to make sure I mean what I am saying. I still sometimes speak my mind without considering the consequences. 

I like both types of discussions depending on the mood. I like hearing a variety of perspectives and the diversity you cannot normally get. One-on-one has its appeals, though, it is more intimate and you can have a really in-depth discussion and relate on a more personal basis. They both have their advantages.

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*
Words are amazing, but if you have nothing to back them up, they become less meaningful, believable, powerful. 

I generally like to know where I'm jumping, but that hasn't stopped me from jumping without looking...

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*
Night out with friends. Unless I'm really drained, I'd rather spend time with people then watch television, if the show is really that amazing, I can always watch it later.

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*
A weird mixture of violent and aloof. I try not to let my stress show, and sometimes it will wind up manifesting physically. I'm just a mess when stressed, but this is overstressed. Normal small dose of stress, I am usually pretty chill 

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
I don't even know where to begin...
Completely self-absorbed, unreasonable, manipulative, ignorant by choice, overly passive aggressive, extremely judgmental, taking things personally all the time, jumping to conclusions too quickly, narrow-minded, lack of a sense of humor, retrogressive behavior, too loud and obnoxious, etc etc
just a small list of traits 

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
Ideas, theories, stories, passions, music, relationships, psychology, dreams, history, language, travel, experiences, the world. The list goes on.

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*
Chores. Mundane tasks. Politics. Celebrities. Gossip.

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*
I couldn't possibly know how others perceive me, but it seems like a lot of people get the wrong idea about me. I think people get stuck on a persona and don't care to look beyond that. 

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing? *
Adventure if I'm feeling energized and curious. Art/writing if I'm feeling inspired or expressive. Sleep if I haven't been sleeping for weeks again. Read if I suddenly have the attention span. Meditate if I feel too off balance and disconnected. Travel and document if I can make it more than just one day 
I'd do absolutely anything, no matter how boring it seemed, if I got to spend it with my favorite person. The best company really makes a difference.



That was really long. I don't know if I answered the questions adequately. If you need me to expand on or simplify anything, let me know. I will do my best -_-


----------



## Simplify (Oct 25, 2010)

Bel, you're so INFP there's no doubt. I just think you're a bit of a troubled one who needs time to find a bit of peace. I mean, I've chatted with you a few times in chat, but I'm just going off by what I've read here. It's too INFP to be anything else. Nothing else even rings close. I can elaborate if you'd like me to.

Just my opinion, but I'm sticking with it. =)


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I think that a lot of people start questioning their type after getting into typology more and relating a lot to people of other types. I think that to an extent we have many attributes of all of the functions within us, but some are more dominant. 

You definitely sound like an nfp, though its impossible for me to distinguish between infp and enfp in what you have here. Do you think that you are Ne dominant, or Fi dominant?

Understanding the Eight Jungian Cognitive Processes / Eight Functions Attitudes


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

Seven of Cups said:


> Bel, you're so INFP there's no doubt. I just think you're a bit of a troubled one who needs time to find a bit of peace. I mean, I've chatted with you a few times in chat, but I'm just going off by what I've read here. It's too INFP to be anything else. Nothing else even rings close. I can elaborate if you'd like me to.
> 
> Just my opinion, but I'm sticking with it. =)


Lol.
Yeah, I've heard that. I'm not sure what that means, so if you'd like to elaborate you can, if not, that is okay too


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

Promethea said:


> I think that a lot of people start questioning their type after getting into typology more and relating a lot to people of other types. I think that to an extent we have many attributes of all of the functions within us, but some are more dominant.
> 
> You definitely sound like an nfp, though its impossible for me to distinguish between infp and enfp in what you have here. Do you think that you are Ne dominant, or Fi dominant?
> 
> Understanding the Eight Jungian Cognitive Processes / Eight Functions Attitudes


That's part of what I'm struggling with. I don't see myself as an ENFP, but I'm not certain I'm Fi dom either.
It's been really hard for me to separate myself from examples of people I know in person who are INFPs and ENFPs, I feel so significantly different than them both. 

I've read a bit more on cognitive functions the past few months and I am only left feeling more baffled.
I'm probably just over-complicating things.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Hmm...I choose you @Kayness! What do you make of this?

There's always the option of ISFP, one the most reviled types on this forum, OK, not as much as the SJs. I would look into that because I didn't really get a strong pull on S or N, that's one of the hardest things to decide between. It's also harder to get a good interpretation from others based on this as most of us have come to accept or believe that you're INFP. Just as I did not get any answers that would sway me away from ESTP. 

I definitely think you're a Feeler and even an Introvert. I would place bets on IxFP, but I'm probably of no help here. You're probably already came to that conclusion.


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

@Fizz

Ya know, I even considered ISFP because supposedly they look very similar to INFPs.
I just don't see extroverted sensing as one of my strong points.

I don't have a problem with sensors or ISFPs, I honestly don't know much about them out of the types.
I do know that my extroverted intuition is a lot more stronger for the most part, though.

Or maybe I'm wrong! Maybe I am stuck in what I think I know.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

@Belua 

My cognitive functions are sort of weird, I'm Se-dom of course but then it's followed by Ne and Si before it gets to Ti which according to the "stick-in-the-butt" sticklers, it should go Se - Ti - Fe - Ni. I need to really get more into cognitive functions as to actually articulate what I'm trying to convey with them.

Maybe you're Fi > Ne > Se or something.


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

@Fizz, maybe...

The usual order I get based on descriptions and tests was something like:
Ni, Ne, Ti, Fi, Te, Se, Fe, Si

Ni and Ne being pretty equal and Ti and Fi being pretty equal.
Fe and Si being least used.

This wasn't one test or during one time, this is over the period of a lot of obsessing -_-
I feel I don't know enough about cognitive functions to be so certain.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

@Belua

Your cognitive functions dun goofed.


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes, @Fizz, exactly why I'm in this predicament xD xD


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Belua, I'm very familiar with ISFPs and INFPs, and you definitely feel INFP to me.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

LadyJava said:


> Belua, I'm very familiar with ISFPs and INFPs, and *you definitely feel INFP to me.*


Watch out @Belua, she's climbing in yo windows and feeling you up!


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

:crazyerhaps there was a better way to word that!


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

According to the theory, if you have Ni you don't have Ne... if you have Ne you don't have Ni... if you can find out your dominant function, then there are only two options for the secondary function.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Oooh, @_Fizz_ summons! Lol.

I actually think that Belua is INFP, and that’s not only because I’m used to seeing her as INFP. I’ll explain why:

The OP is so saturated with Fi that it’s difficult to see Belua as anything but as a Fi-dom, because it seems to be the dominant function guiding you through life. There are snippets from the OP that I interpret as weak use of Te (that whole paragraph answering q. 5, and answer to q.6 is very indicative of Te, and you don’t seem to use it unless you absolutely need to), therefore I’m comfortable pegging it as inferior function, therefore confirming Fi as your dominant function. 

Some of your answers can be seen as arguments for Se use (eg. being visual and hands-on learner) , however some of them also seen as arguments for Ne use (eg. You think about every possibilities and all the possibilities connected to those and so on), but these are based on the standard descriptions of Se/Ne. S/N dichotomy, in my experience, is something that is really hard to determine unless you know the person well, which I don’t with Belua, because apparently Se/Ne have a lot in common and many things are not clear cut. Also, I’ve observed in an overwhelming number of Perceivers, esp Introverted Perceivers, that their S/N doesn’t come across as strongly as Judgers. 

Compared to myself as ISFP (because I’m the only ISFP I know well lol), you seem slightly less introverted and more iNtuitive. I’m not big on contemplating about possibilities beyond the first degree, because I feel that if I’m too hung up on the dominoes of possibilities, I’ll be too apprehensive to do anything at all, because after all, shit happens and unexpected things happen all the time. I just do what I want to do and take things as it comes.

However, the one thing that really pushes me into believing that you’re INFP rather than ISFP is one of the posts you made in the INFP Confession Thread, where one of the posters was soliloquizing about the difficulties of learning Thai because there are concepts in the language that don’t exist in English, one of which is use of different terminologies to indicate the gender of the speaker. You said something like ‘that shouldn’t have to exist’ or something…which made me go uhmmmm k -__-“. I don’t want to have to go into a lengthy discussion about it here but it comes across as very ‘Idealist’. 

So yeah, INFP I say.

Also, that cognitive functions test is very wacky. I wouldn’t rely heavily on it. I took the test a few times and I consistently get Fe as my strongest function (seems to work for a lot of other people though).


----------



## Simplify (Oct 25, 2010)

@Kayness

Wonderfully articulate and I agree wholly. =)



Belua said:


> Lol.
> Yeah, I've heard that. I'm not sure what that means, so if you'd like to elaborate you can, if not, that is okay too


I meant to elaborate on how you're INFP, not your chaos, I'm only constructive! I don't know what you've been through, but I'm sure it's common for 4w5 personalities to want to identify with something different every once in a while, and BE someone different. Naturally Ne is always looking for new solutions, too! How comfortable do you feel being the INFP type? Is it more of a joy or a burden? Have you ever thought of it that way?

Do you feel paranoia ever? Not like schizo paranoia, but an extreme, innate desire to protect any and all assets of your personality? That's something that's big in me, and hide my work from other people who I am extremely comfortable with and always like what I produce, without fail. It's pretty irrational, because I know that I have nothing to hide, but while I've never ever remotely considered I'd ever be anything other than INFP, it's made me wonder if there was something wrong with me. That protectiveness seems so unnecessary, logically, but yet, it completely involuntary. 

I think type 4s (INFPs) tend to feel unlike everyone else, even others of their own type AND much like *everyone* else at the time. That's how original they are (not to say other types are not original, either!). I feel the same way. I'm not like any other INFP I know out there, and you're not anything like me, either, despite being 4w5s with the same dilemma. I imagine it's because the experience and information each 4w5 takes in impacts them so heavily, they become their experience. This, I believe, it's impossible to meet the same 4w5 twice. =)


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

timeless said:


> According to the theory, if you have Ni you don't have Ne... if you have Ne you don't have Ni... if you can find out your dominant function, then there are only two options for the secondary function.


Yes, yes, I know, I know.

I don't know what my dominant function is, though.


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you, @Kayness, that was very helpful


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Belua said:


> Yes, yes, I know, I know.
> 
> I don't know what my dominant function is, though.


There's some people who really can't identify with their dominant function. I barely identified with Ni. Supposedly it happens because the dom is the one we take for granted.

The Lenore Thompson Exigesis Wiki-- Attitudes from the Horse's Mouth


----------

